

YC Winter 2011 Web Chat : The Eve of Anxiety - 619Cloud

Tomorrow is the big day, where some fortunate applicants find out they have been given perhaps the opportunity of a life time to build their company with some of the smartest and well connected people in the valley.<p>Let's live chat about our anxiety, questions, and fears for tomorrow. Have you gotten any questions
from staffers on your application?<p>Look forward to seeing everybody there.<p><i>http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001</i><p>If your looking to spam, troll, prove you can break the chat, please don't bother. I will just add you to iptables deny, and it hurts everybody trying to talk with other applicants. Thanks.
======
yesimahuman
Interesting. I applied and I know that if we don't get in it is _far_ from the
end of the world. We didn't get in last year and our business has grown
tenfold since then. It would be an amazing opportunity but not the golden
ticket.

Do yourself a favor: stop worrying and get back to working on your startup.

~~~
Mudblood
You got the point! Winter YC is not a fairy tale. It just (maybe?) makes
things easier from the start. E.g. I'm currently busy with other projects.

------
speek
why not #startups on irc.freenode.net? (thanks for setting this up, though)

------
robryan
I think those who don't make it should use it as motivation to take that extra
step, be it from YC next time, or bootstrapped/ the many other funding roots.
I guess you can look at it as a come back even stronger next time, prove them
wrong type way.

Even the act of filling out the application is beneficial, makes you focus and
evaluate where your business is currently and the road ahead.

------
nirajr
We (<http://grexit.com>) are an India based start-up, and just being in the
valley is going to be a big boost for us. Being in the valley and with YC is
going to be, well, massive.

------
greglockwood
I don't know if you can edit the submission title, but the upcoming YC cycle
is actually Winter 2011. I don't say this to be nitpicky, but when I first saw
the title I was confused, and thought others might be as well.

~~~
619Cloud
You are right sir. Doooah

------
borski
This is actually pretty fun even just for sharing real-time feedback on
startups. Is it a terrible idea to have an always-on YC chat? Or maybe
something like this already exists and I'm simply behind the times...

------
TonyPuryear
Working on many fronts, but with fingers crossed about tomorrow, cause it
sounds like fun. Good luck to everyone. No seriously.

------
pshapiro
Thanks for the chat, guys. It was great to meet some of you and get to hear
about your startups.

------
joeteplow
Having trouble getting in... Im using chrome. I would love to join in on the
conversation!

~~~
619Cloud
Humm, working for me. Make sure you put the port, so:

<http://www.nodejscloud.com:8001>

~~~
joeteplow
I got it...it was glitchy connection. Thanks although it looks like after 25
members joined the chat it just broke down

~~~
619Cloud
Sorry about that, had to restart the application.

------
dbingham
Bah, I got kicked out. My connection here at school is really bad.

------
Xuzz
As someone there pointed out, how about some HN username validation?

------
GDH
Hey Justin, good to see the chat lighting up again. Thanks for the post. Good
luck guys, but don't let YC consume you, get back to your startup!

GDH

